
iOS 13.5 will skip Face ID if your iPhone sees you are wearing a mask - 1cvmask
https://www.imore.com/ios-135-will-skip-face-id-if-your-iphone-sees-you-are-wearing-mask
======
Nextgrid
There used to be a time when you could actually _tell_ your phone whether you
wanted to use biometrics or a passcode. You could either place your finger on
the home button for Touch ID _or_ use “slide to unlock” and go straight to the
passcode prompt.

Then an idiot at Apple decided it was too complicated and you now need to wait
for biometrics to fail before you can type your passcode (also, biometrics
interfere with passcode entry and will erase any entered digits).

How about they just bring back the option for the user to tell the device in
advance which auth method they’d like to use? There are a lot of other cases
not related to masks where you know in advance that biometrics are going to
fail and would like to not have to wait for them to fail before entering your
passcode.

------
greggman3
This is an example of one of those frustrating things where Apple and most
other USA companies really care about how their products don't work well in
other countries.

All my Japanese friends have complained about this issue since iPhone X
shipped but of course complaints were ignored because people in SV don't wear
masks. It's only now that people in SV are wearing masks the someone cared to
deal with it.

I've seen other issues like this. Google Docs PDF support had all kinds of
issues with Japanese. I think Google has 3000 employees in Japan so it's hard
to believe none of them ran into these bugs but it's not hard to believe that
Google USA didn't care about them.

